# US National Cup 1/5th Race



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

U.S. National Cup 1/5th scale race.​






​Sport GT, Super Touring Car, and Formula 1 ​July 28th -31st​Entry Form http://www.tri-statercautoracers.com/ROAR%205th%20Scale%20Nationals.pdf​Website http://www.tri-statercautoracers.com/index.htm ​​


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

WE EVEN HAVE A FULL HEAT OF F1'S!! DON'T MISS OUT ON THE ACTION!

TSRCAR

Presents

The 2005 1:5 Scale National Cup 

Sponsored by: Molzer / Mowery Racing

July 28 -31, 2005

Hamilton Ohio Scale Auto Raceway, Hamilton, Ohio 
Home of the 2002 IFMAR 1/10 2WD and 2003 IFMAR 1/8 I.C. World Championships!

Thursday July 28 Open Practice
Friday July 29 Open Practice
Saturday July 30 Qualifying
Sunday July 31 Qualifying & Mains

General Information:
Entry Fee: $50/ Class
Classes: Formula 1, Sports GT, Super Touring Car 
Late Fee (After July 27,2005): $20

Drivers are permitted to enter up to three classes. Second and third classes will receive a $20 discount. 

Please send entry in the form of check or money order in U.S. funds to:

TSRCAR
804 Wards Corner Rd.
Loveland, Ohio 45140


The club uses AMB/RC transponders with Jlap scoring software. Personal transponders are required. These can be purchased at www.amb-it.com. House transponders will be also be provided. Located in the City Of Hamilton's Joyce Park. Hamilton Ohio Scale Auto Raceway is a 1200 ft. board & berm asphalt track. TSRCAR is a ROAR track and requires
membership, which can be purchased at track. 

Host Hotel and shipping point is the Hamiltonian at 1 Riverfront Plaza, Hamilton, OH 45011. For special rates and information please contact Heather Stegman at 1-800-522-5570 ext. 122. 

For more information and to view the track, please visit the clubs website and forums at:
www.tri-statercautoracers.com


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

some guys getting ready to leave for the big race. last minute prepps and rus
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/movies/theshoe071705.wmv


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

video from nats
http://www.teameclipseracing.com/movies/racing_movies/mws_cincinnati/sights_sounds_high.WMV


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

the pits


----------

